# Pets Abroad



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

My two are going for the blood test at our Vet's on Monday, to see if the rabies vaccine worked out OK re the passport scheme, a fellow pet owner found this site useful for information.

http://www.ledogstop.com

I found the phrases particularly useful, along with a list of vets in France!

Regards MnD


----------

